# Another Army.ca Photo Contest - March 2007



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Mar 2007)

Like the previous Photo Contest, this one has a prize: a $80 gift certificate from CPGear. Unlike the last photo contest, this one is open to everyone, not just those with Army.ca official issue swag. 

Rules:


There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc. but being Army.ca, something military related probably makes sense.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Army.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and (if there is a tie) views or other factors.
The contest closes at midnight ET on March 31st, 2007.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Army.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Army.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links


Army.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Mar 2007)

Woohoo! Now I can do something I'm good at.....stand still   I will get a picture you will all love  :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2007)

How's this?






I did have a problem when uploading the picture, in the Browse and Caption fields, I could not see what I was typing.  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2007)

Looks good!

A quick reminder, when you first visit the Gallery, you should select "Create a new account in Gallery." When prompted, enter your forum password, and your new gallery account will be created. From then on, you will be logged in automatically to the album.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## proudnurse (2 Mar 2007)

Just a question....

I registered for the photo album last night, first I registered, and when I entered my sign on name and password it then told me to enter a number. I did that but it would not work for me. What was I doing that wouldn't work for me? 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Mar 2007)

Hi Rebecca,

You don't need to register a new account - in fact that won't work. When you visit the Gallery, you should be prompted with 2 options, the first of which is to create a new account in the gallery. Give it a shot:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery

I know it's a hassle, but I'm hoping to not have to do this fairly soon.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## proudnurse (2 Mar 2007)

Thanks alot for your help! I will have to try that and see how I do! 

Rebecca


----------



## Fraser.g (2 Mar 2007)

There ya go Mike,

a couple thrown into the ring for ya


----------



## proudnurse (3 Mar 2007)

Mike

Working on my album now! Thanks again it seems to be going so far so good! Cool feature.  ;D

~Rebecca~


----------



## Dissident (3 Mar 2007)

He was speeding, but I could not stop laughing long enough to stop him:






(Sorry for the quality, I was shaking with laughter)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Mar 2007)

Remember to upload it into the gallery to make it eligible for the contest... that's the only way other users can rate your photo.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Mar 2007)

Hi all, some nice new photos in the contest gallery. 
I seem to have a problem with voting.  It says to click a star to vote, I do and nothing happens.  Is it me?  Or a problem with the server?
Someone PM me or post it in general just in case it's happened to someone else. 
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

Works OK for me, are others able to rate the photos?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Mar 2007)

Can't vote either


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

Right you are... what about now?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Right you are... what about now?



Can vote now

:cheers:


----------



## gaspasser (4 Mar 2007)

Mike, I think you kicked the gremlins out, I can now vote.  
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

Excellent, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Excellent, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


No probs..always willing to help...the boss~!


----------



## Kendrick (4 Mar 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong there, but it seems to be so well fixed that I seem to be able to vote multiple times....  am I just imagining things here?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

As far as I can tell, once you have rated an item, you can't rate it again and your old rating shows as yellow stars for that item.


----------



## Kendrick (4 Mar 2007)

Aaah okay thanks.  Makes sense.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

Quick question: to what limit can one "campaign" for a given photo?   >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Mar 2007)

I was tempted to say there is no limit, but I held my tongue when I remembered the audience.

Employ limits that you believe a reasonable human should be ethically bound to.


----------



## Kendrick (6 Mar 2007)

No, he can't be trusted!  Kiddie pictures should be forbidden according to the Geneva convention.  We don't stand a chance against those, theres just too many wimmin on the forum!

 ;D


----------



## Yrys (6 Mar 2007)

She's so cute in a military vehicule with grey and
pink cadpat uniform and a soldier in her arms   ;D!



> \"BEAR! READY!...Daddy, you\'re so silly!\"


----------



## Kendrick (6 Mar 2007)

Thanks for making my point


----------



## Pea (6 Mar 2007)

Kendrick... stop whining.  

I lost last time by a few extra views to a picture with a wounded soldier and the Prime Minister.  :crybaby:


----------



## Kendrick (6 Mar 2007)

You're one of them.   ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Mar 2007)

You should all vote for the best photo uploaded: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=27560
Damn that Rice0031 is a good photographer. Someone give him a gold star.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Mar 2007)

For all: Please note that I have yet to campaign actively for any photos: I simply asked the question


;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Mar 2007)

Giddy Up, 

Let the games begin!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (7 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Let the games begin!!!



Wow, you play hard!
But where is the rest of his uniform, beside the beret ?

http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=27579


----------



## gaspasser (7 Mar 2007)

Any Mod please note:
I posted a photo to the contest album and it came up "guest" It's the photo of the Antanov, can one of you delete that one so I can go with the one posted by "me"
Cheers, BYTD
 8)


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Wow, you play hard!
> But where is the rest of his uniform, beside the beret ?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=27579


That IS a cute baby, but my girls are in a Leopard C2!  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Mar 2007)

As a Highland Infanteer, he drives the black cadilacs, and will bend the gun with his bare hands.

Well, that is when he stops weebling and falling over when  he is running.  But when he does watch out!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

Mike,

I was just scrolling through the March Photo Contest and there's a few duplicate pics in there. Can you possibly delete the duplicates? That ensures the voting stays nice and fair anyway and saves bandwidth.

It's nice to see so much participation this time around too, and there's some great pics in there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2007)

I think I've taken care of the duplicates, but if anyone finds more please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Mike, PM sent in reference to question. I think my photos are pretty neat. But need your help.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

It tells me I have an error when I want to view my photos.. but I got the thumbnails... beats me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2007)

They all look good except 077 (the most important one ). I deleted it so give it another shot if you can. Hopefully it was a one-time problem. Those are my favourite kind.


----------



## emmiee (10 Mar 2007)

All the photos are great....and yes, I voted for the baby....lol

em


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> They all look good except 077 (the most important one ). I deleted it so give it another shot if you can. Hopefully it was a one-time problem. Those are my favourite kind.



Done thanks Mike...


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Wow,

A total winner....I think I may have withdraw mine..

 :

dileas 

tess


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

I knew I won something... but just what..... hehehe


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I knew I won something... but just what..... hehehe



Our complete respect and admiration  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Our complete respect and admiration  ;D


  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Mar 2007)

Okay, I feel like a dolt.  I have uploaded pictures to my gallery, how do I make them appear in the photo contest?


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

You can't see them, only other people can.

Don't worry you are doing well.  One pic has 26 votes....

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

I went on the link Mike provided. Then on the left hand side there was a drop down menu.... I went to add photos.. or something along those lines. 
Then added them to a page with brose button and room for captions. Get me?


----------



## gaspasser (10 Mar 2007)

:rofl:
Ok, some of these photos should be placed in new army photos so we can add captions. 
A LAV in midair deserves an "and only the AF thought they could fly?'
TN picking his nose..."and the children shall lead.."   :rofl:
Regards


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Way to go TN2IC,

Why don't we advertise that trick to the whole site??

How the hell am I supposed to win, with you interfering?

dileas

tess


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Mar 2007)

I did that part.. you can actually see the text.. it's light on the light background.. if you select it.   However, I wanted to throw my pics I already uploaded as I have already cleaned up the titles and descriptions.. any ideas?


----------



## Yrys (10 Mar 2007)

Not me...

But I like all your ''Texas'' photos 

ADD: I've count 7 or so with 10 or more votes, but where did you see one with 25 !?!


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Way to go TN2IC,
> 
> Why don't we advertise that trick to the whole site??
> 
> ...




Yeh be in cough syrup now?  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Yeh be in cough syrup now?  ;D



Geez, I thought you were.  Get yerself a Timmies and Focus, focus man!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2007)

What Tess said.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

As long as it's a Roll up the Rim one with a winner... My living room needs a new TV.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2007)

: Forget the tv, the car is the best


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2007)

Hey for my first visit to PQ...all I remember learning quickly... was... Grande deux et deux...


 :dontpanic:


----------



## Kendrick (14 Mar 2007)

How does the scoring work anyways?  Is it per rating, or per number of votes?


----------



## Pea (14 Mar 2007)

Last time it was highest rating, with highest number of votes. And in case there was a tie (which there was..) then it is also highest number of views. So hopefully people are clicking on the ones they vote for to view them too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2007)

It's quite simple really:

((_rating_ - 2.5) * _number of ratings_) + (_views_ / 20)

...or what Pea said.


----------



## proudnurse (14 Mar 2007)

It was difficult for me to decide my vote for the Contest, but I did vote as well. There are so many great photo's in there, my favourite photo's are any that have Sunsets. Thank you for sharing them. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Pea (14 Mar 2007)

You can actually vote for ALL the pictures once, if you choose. Just choose your star rating for it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Mar 2007)

Remember.. I am a good person.. I NEED your votes...


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Remember.. I am a good person.. I NEED your votes...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Mar 2007)

Without any intimidation, I will mention that all the pictures I have placed in the competition were taken by me (except the one of me.  That was obviously forced up on a poor, innocent, young trooper).

I am particularly proud of my obstacle course picture, I think the perspective that it was taken at kind of add a little "je ne sais quoi?" to it.

Thanks for taking the time to look at them.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Mar 2007)

I didn't even want to put up the balmoral picture of me....but I promised buddy I would if he put up his...

Never thought I'd get that many votes, t'was a gag.

Thanks for everyone who voted though, must have a sense of humour as twisted as mine.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2007)




----------



## q_1966 (15 Mar 2007)

Found an interesting site while in old montreal


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I didn't even want to put up the balmoral picture of me....but I promised buddy I would if he put up his...
> 
> Never thought I'd get that many votes, t'was a gag.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who voted though, must have a sense of humour as twisted as mine.



Your death will be slow and painful.

 >


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Your death will be slow and painful.
> 
> >



Hahaha.. you been told Sig Des!


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Hahaha.. you been told Sig Des!



Pfft...look at the picture....people wearing those silly pom-pom hats aren't a _real_ threat  >


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Mar 2007)

I hope you recall that I'm gonna be in your house within the next couple of weeks, and that I aspire to wear the "silly pom-pom hat" one day.  >


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Mar 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I hope you recall that I'm gonna be in your house within the next couple of weeks, and that I aspire to wear the "silly pom-pom hat" one day.  >



Now you remember, Rice, that Brihard and I can verbally assault each other...It's a rank-in-common thing. Until you get you PPPP (Pom-Pom of Perceived Power)....

And remember that we can both make your recruit life miserable. I understand your staff loves push-ups. Speaking of which, Bri, Rice seems to have enough upper body strength to type....How are those guys doing on the P-ups, there?


----------



## Pea (15 Mar 2007)

Poor Rice. Remind me not to tell anyone where I am going for BMQ, so no one can mention anything to my staff!


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

I remember my wife seen one down in Oromocto Mall and refer to it as a "golfer" hat. Boys, did I correct her after laughing at her.


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2007)

Mmm, and how many decades ago that was ?


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Half a decade ago....  ;D


----------



## 241 (17 Mar 2007)

Is there anyway to view the contest album sorted by votes so we can easily see who is winning?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Mar 2007)

It could be done, but it's a global setting so it would sort that way for everyone. I don't want to do that because it encourages the top photos to get more votes just because they're the top photos.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2007)

Folks,

Do not allow your judgement to me swayed towards the unslightly entries by  the unsavoury characters of this fine board!!

You people need to Jump into High action and vote your Riothamus champion of your views on harmee dot see eh!!!

Vote for Brendan, and I promise that he will write you a thank you in his first post here!!





dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Mar 2007)

I already did Tess


----------



## TN2IC (17 Mar 2007)

Got to admit... he pretty cute.

Urgent Message Below..

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58744.0.html

Best of luck to the rest of the folks.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Mar 2007)

emmiee said:
			
		

> All the photos are great....and yes, I voted for the baby....lol
> 
> em


I hope that by "baby" you mean the little girl sitting in the loader's side of a Leopard Tank Turret!  ;D
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=26979


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

Hey now, cute photos of  babies are not alllowed!      :'(


----------



## Pea (18 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> I hope that by "baby" you mean the little girl sitting in the loader's side of a Leopard Tank Turret!  ;D
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=26979



Never fear, I voted for her!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey now, cute photos of  babies are not alllowed!      :'(


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

>


Bahhh. All you have is Stalin? Please...the man is dead. As for Borat, yeah let us leave it at that.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2007)

: If I do vote for you, will you remove that photo?


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Or what about Chuck Norris?

Okay I am done.

Please refer to this link for more TN2IC propaganda

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58744.0.html


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> : If I do vote for you, will you remove that photo?



We shall talk at the peace table.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2007)

Stop the Layton one, and I will vote for you....maybe  >


----------



## brihard (18 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Now you remember, Rice, that Brihard and I can verbally assault each other...It's a rank-in-common thing. Until you get you PPPP (Pom-Pom of Perceived Power)....
> 
> And remember that we can both make your recruit life miserable. I understand your staff loves push-ups. Speaking of which, Bri, Rice seems to have enough upper body strength to type....How are those guys doing on the P-ups, there?



I haven't seen him post a whole hell of a lot tonight.  ;D

I think they enjoyed their St. Paddy's Day rifle PT...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

Congratulations to TN2IC for posting the winning entry to March's Photo contest:


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Apr 2007)

Good job TN2IC - That photo had my vote.............


----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)

Thank you, thank you. I knew my propaganda poster would work. It is one of a kind shot I feel. I did that shot in Montreal while off loading a ship. I can't give out must details due to OPSEC. But yeah, thank you. It was so bloody cold there.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Apr 2007)

Nice work, TN, do we get to share your beer???  Spend your "cupun" wisely.  
Regards, BYTD


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Apr 2007)

Congratulations to TN2IC for his winning photo, and a heart felt thank you to all who voted for my girls!


----------



## TN2IC (5 Apr 2007)

Thank you. I voted for your little girl. I got a weak point. I admit.


Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2007)

Ah Matt... how do I collect my prize???? Is it in the mail?


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Apr 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> and a heart felt thank you to all who voted for my girls!


Your welcome


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2007)

Bitte schön Hauptmann Scharlachrot.

Bis später,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Bitte schön Hauptmann Scharlachrot.
> 
> Bis später,
> TN2IC


 Is that;

Your welcome Hauptmann Scharlachrot.

Cheers,
TN2IC
 ???


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2007)

Ja und Nein...


Bis später.. see you later


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Apr 2007)

TN2IC, you should receive the gift cert in the mail before too long.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TN2IC (7 Apr 2007)

Danke Mike..

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
TN2IC




redigieren für der Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Apr 2007)

So, TN2IC, what are you looking at buying  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (7 Apr 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59627.0.html


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Apr 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot that thread.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Apr 2007)

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=416


Well she is on the way now. Just order it. I hum and ha about it.. but now I put my foot down. Hopefully it will be around before Monday when I am away. I honestly don't think so, but you even know.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Apr 2007)

All it says is 



> There is no product with product id 416.


I'm stumped  ???


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Apr 2007)

I could not find the one on cp gear also.  But here is the same product: http://www.atstacticalgear.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=BFG-002!BLU&csurl=%2Fistar%2Easp%3Fa%3D3%26dept%3DSLINGS%26manufacturer%3DBLU%26sortby%3D%26numperpage%3D29%26


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2007)

Because they are now sold out, due to me.


----------



## proudnurse (12 Apr 2007)

Congrats TN2IC, your picture is one of my favourites out of the entries  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2007)

Thanks Rebecca.. I like the silly one myself. There were a lot of great ones out there. 

Good Game Guys... best of luck with the new contest.


Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## proudnurse (12 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Thanks Rebecca.. I like the silly one myself. There were a lot of great ones out there.
> 
> Good Game Guys... best of luck with the new contest.
> 
> ...



Just added a new one for the next time that we all do this! Can't wait to see... and vote for more!

~Cheers also! Rebecca~


----------

